# Purple comb ???



## traing4jc (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a BO hen. she seemed to be fine yesterday. Today she is sitting and when I tried to lift her she seems really week. Legs wobbly and difficult to walk. She's 6 months old. Her eyes are starting to close on and off again. Any suggestions? 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------

